# ******* royal mail



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

*ARGH royal mail*

So I ordered 3 boxes of crickets on friday 1 large, 1 small and 1 micro.
When I got in form uni I find a thing through the door saying they'd tried to deliver but no one was in so they've gone to the local sorting office.
Hours? 7-12.30 every day. I've only ever had to collect 1 thing from there before and that was at Xmas and I collected it at 5!!!!!! So I'd have been able to collect them Tue evening.

I need to leave at 7 in the :censor: morning to get to uni and I don't get back til mid afternoon at the earliest so my crickets were stuck there til friday.
Just been along to collect them, large crix are fine. I counted 5 alive small and 3 or 4 micro.

I am :censor: furious. The box is CLEARLY labeled 'URGENT LIVE BIOLOGICAL MATERIAL" and I can also tell from the massive pile of dead micros stuck to the end of the box that its been stored on its side.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

complain?: victory:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

tbh this isnt royal mails fault ........they cant deliver if no one is at home and they are not going to keep sorting office open for one person at xms they do have longer opening times because of the volume of parcels......maybe next time arrange delivery for the day you will be home


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

mask-of-sanity said:


> tbh this isnt royal mails fault ........they cant deliver if no one is at home


im sorry but i have to agree unless its a species delivery there's not alot u can do, and there isnt anything the royal mail can do other than take it to the sorting office, there not legally allowed to leave parcels with the folks next door or just on the doorstep (u can get this set-up but i have to sign a waiver and have a designated area it can be left in)


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

If I'd known they were only open til bloody 12.30 I'd have ordered them for when I knew I'd be in. Every other local sorting office is open later than that!!!! As it is I didn't find out until I got the thing through the door.

And as for them not leaving it 'on the doorstep', I've previously had posties leave parcels in our shed, in our porch and on the garden wall.
Both normal next day delivery stuff and also stuff that req'd a signature.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Did you leave the crix for half an hour or so indoors in the warm?
The cold would have slowed them down, even to the extent that they appear dead but they just need time to warm up. : victory:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

iiisecondcreep said:


> If I'd known they were only open til bloody 12.30 I'd have ordered them for when I knew I'd be in. Every other local sorting office is open later than that!!!! As it is I didn't find out until I got the thing through the door.
> 
> And as for them not leaving it 'on the doorstep', I've previously had posties leave parcels in our shed, in our porch and on the garden wall.
> Both normal next day delivery stuff and also stuff that req'd a signature.


my sorting office is only open till 12.30...its down to you to find this out ...some postman do leave parcels but they are not ment to


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Our local posties often dont even knock and take it straight to the office. Ive went nuts about that a few times. Now started leaving notes on the door.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Our local posties often dont even knock and take it straight to the office. Ive went nuts about that a few times. Now started leaving notes on the door.


My mum is having the same problem.

I was tempted to leave with the comment 'hope none of them escaped, they must be STARVING, better watch my fingers haha!'
But I forgot because I can only remember a certain amount of things at any one time and I'd just remembered I had forgotten to check something on t'internet. 

A few more of the micros seem to have come to life, unfortunately can't say the same for the smalls 

Think there is a few gravid adults, they look ready to burst. Can't decide if I should stick them in something and let them lay or just use them for feeding first


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

iiisecondcreep said:


> My mum is having the same problem.
> 
> I was tempted to leave with the comment 'hope none of them escaped, they must be STARVING, better watch my fingers haha!'
> But I forgot because I can only remember a certain amount of things at any one time and I'd just remembered I had forgotten to check something on t'internet.
> ...


I had them personally deliver the package an hour after i called.

"Im sorry there is nothing we can do, you didn't answer the door"

"Nobody knocked the door, i was in the living room and heard nothing and was just left with a sheet saying to pick it up"

"Our postman wouldnt do that you will have to wait till tomorow"

"Listen lady it was impossible that he knocked"

"Nothing we can do"

"Hmm shame, i just hope those tarantulas survive and dont escape.....they are quite venemous"

"Errrr....we will be around in an hour"

"Thank you"

:whistling2:


Let the adults drop some babys, at least you have more spare micros at that time.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> So I ordered 3 boxes of crickets on friday 1 large, 1 small and 1 micro.
> When I got in form uni I find a thing through the door saying they'd tried to deliver but no one was in so they've gone to the local sorting office.
> Hours? 7-12.30 every day. I've only ever had to collect 1 thing from there before and that was at Xmas and I collected it at 5!!!!!! So I'd have been able to collect them Tue evening.
> 
> ...


 But if nobody is home to sign for them, what are they supposed to do?
Perhaps you need to tell the sender not to send them via a singed for delivery so that they can be left somewhere. Or ask a neighbour to sign for them and take them in?


----------



## RoyalPython89 (Jul 15, 2008)

hlaf the time they post to your next door neighbour if your not in and leave a little bit of paper saying posted but left next door royal mail suck balls anyways.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> But if nobody is home to sign for them, what are they supposed to do?
> Perhaps you need to tell the sender not to send them via a singed for delivery so that they can be left somewhere. Or ask a neighbour to sign for them and take them in?


They're not sent signed, they just won't fit through the letterbox! Also forgot to mention, the bit of paper came on Tuesday to say they'd tried to deliver... well actually it was written on the bit of paper for another delivery I'd been expecting... however the crickets were originally delivered on the Saturday, and nothing was put through the door on Saturday to say i'd missed the delivery. (the date was written on the box and also my supplier sent them out next day on the friday, I hadnt expected them to dispatch til monday but I checked a few days ago when ordering more).


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

When I'm expecting livefood I always stick a note on the door if I have to go out, asking them to leave it in the outside cupboard if no one answers the door. Mind you, ours are usually pretty good - I order online and the stuff is usually delivered at 7am next day.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

There is no cupboard outside 

I'm staying with my boyfriend and he lives in a tenement building sick so its an open close. In future will just have to order when I know I'll be in.
The postie comes at any time between 10 and 1. Usually... sometimes they're later than that. 

Once before when I was at home the postie delivered when no one was in, he/she put the crickets in the shed and never left a note to say they'd put them in there. We hardly ever go in the shed so I didn't find them for about a week, by which point I already had replacements.


----------



## Mattsetback (Nov 14, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> If I'd known they were only open til bloody 12.30 I'd have ordered them for when I knew I'd be in. Every other local sorting office is open later than that!!!! As it is I didn't find out until I got the thing through the door.


 
My post office sorting office, and every one I've ever heard of, closes at 12.30, and some close at 11.30. 
I don't see what they've done wrong.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> There is no cupboard outside
> 
> I'm staying with my boyfriend and he lives in a tenement building sick so its an open close. In future will just have to order when I know I'll be in.
> The postie comes at any time between 10 and 1. Usually... sometimes they're later than that.
> ...


 So really, the seller sent on a Friday which most don't do because of the weekend. You have nowhere safe for them to be left and your neighbours won't take a package and it won't fit through the letterbox. Your boyfriend lives in a tenement building. All this and you are blaming Royal mail?
I can't see that they are to blame for where your boyfriend lives (why not get them delivered to your home address then?), the size of the letterbox and the fact that the seller sent on a Friday.
Change the supplier and get them sent to your work address where you'll be all day?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

if ur only getting a couple of boxes why dont u but them from the petshop wont it be cheaper as u wont have to pay delivery?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

well mine today - even with.. URGENT LIVEFOODS please deliver if not in to next door...

they went and sat on my door step for 5 hours.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> So really, the seller sent on a Friday which most don't do because of the weekend. You have nowhere safe for them to be left and your neighbours won't take a package and it won't fit through the letterbox. Your boyfriend lives in a tenement building. All this and you are blaming Royal mail?
> I can't see that they are to blame for where your boyfriend lives (why not get them delivered to your home address then?), the size of the letterbox and the fact that the seller sent on a Friday.
> Change the supplier and get them sent to your work address where you'll be all day?


The crickets originally arrived on Saturday, because the postie wrote on the box they'd tried to deliver on the 10th. It wasn't until I had another parcel arriving on the Tuesday (13th) that I got the thing through the door saying they'd tried to deliver, it was scribbled on the note for the second parcel. When I went to collect the 2 parcels on the friday (first chance I had) the sorting office only gave me the second parcel because I hadn't been given a proper thing to say the crickets had went to the sorting office, it wasn't until I asked 'isn't there another one' that she went and checked again and got my cricket box. 

I am at uni 4-5days a week and I get it posted to my boyfriends because that is where I am currently residing. The reason I didn't think it would be a problem is because most of my days at uni are half days, and the last time I had to get something from that same sorting office I went and got it at 5pm, and that was less than a month ago, admittedly that was approaching Xmas but there was nothing on the opening hours sign or the reciepty thing to say that they were only open til 5 because of the time of year, so i had no reason at all to think that they would only be open now until 12.30. See? It was 5pm before, I thought it still would be 

Mrs DirtyDozen- postage is free from the place I order it, its only £7.32 for the 3 boxes and you get MILLIONS of crickets in them


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> well mine today - even with.. URGENT LIVEFOODS please deliver if not in to next door...
> 
> they went and sat on my door step for 5 hours.


 What did the sorting office say when you phoned to complain?


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

From my experience with royal mail, and livefood online shops. If it's urgent, choose a courier service that the shop uses so you can request certain time so your available, royal mail can't be relied on at all. Also, if you use Royal Mail and are willing to pay extra for special delivery (tracked, I think) you can sign up on the RM webby for every tracked, spesh delivery to be left in a certain place at your home.


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Joshuashaw said:


> From my experience with royal mail, and livefood online shops. If it's urgent, choose a courier service that the shop uses so you can request certain time so your available, royal mail can't be relied on at all. Also, if you use Royal Mail and are willing to pay extra for special delivery (tracked, I think) you can sign up on the RM webby for every tracked, spesh delivery to be left in a certain place at your home.


 You won't find many if any that deliver at a specific time , Its either Am or Pm at best and will cost a lot ...! Have a word with your postie and find some suitable arrangement for both of you where he can leave it for you.


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

I used to work within Royal Mail (not as a postie), and there is a lot of flack that the guys take. The reason they do not leave the items on the doorstep a lot of the times is because they can be pulled by management for doing it as technically it is against policy as is leaving it next door. Effectively unless there is a signature etc, this means that it is the postmans word against that of their neighbours.

This is a no-win situation for both parties, the only effective way to get round this is to deliver to someone who will definitely be in. Even Special Delivery parcels will be taken back to the DO if no-one is there as they are deemed items of high value (higher insurance compensation).


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

i think it depends on the postie. we have had the problem a few times where they havent even knocked on the door and just put a card through the letter box but that was when it was a dif postie. im lucky i used to goto school with ours so he signs for things hiself that will go through the letter box and leaves them with a neighbour if they dont. We are even well known at the local depo as we do get alot of deliverys so they know when to deliver lol but they are open till 5.30 but you still have to wait 48hrs although ive never waited that long usually later on the same day. once it was a good friend who was our postie and if i wasnt in he used to take them to my mams for me who lives about 10mins away lol

is there no other address you could get them delivered to so there will be someone in?


----------

